# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  مشکل در attach کردن یک data base

## behnaz kimia

سلام
دوستان عزیزم من فایل های MDF , IDF رو توی پوشه DATA کپی کردم،اما وقتی که میخوام همون فایل رو attach کنم با error مواجه میشم!میشه کمکم کنید؟ممنون....  :ناراحت:

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام
دوست عزیز پیغام خطایی که میگیرید چیه؟
اگر Access Denied هست باید روی تک تک فایلها در قسمت Security اون User که باهاش وارد ویندوز شدید رو اضافه کرده وبهش دسترسی full بدید.

----------


## behnaz kimia

> سلام
> دوست عزیز پیغام خطایی که میگیرید چیه؟
> اگر Access Denied هست باید روی تک تک فایلها در قسمت Security اون User که باهاش وارد ویندوز شدید رو اضافه کرده وبهش دسترسی full بدید.



سلام.
پیغام خطا:
An error occurred when attaching the database(s).  Click the hyperlink in the Message column for details.
اما hyperlink نیست :|

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

چرا Hyperlink هست و نوشته error Message فقط باید مقداری دقت کنید.

----------

